# In the process of restoring a Raleigh 3 speed



## silvercreek (Feb 19, 2012)

I just realized I may have posted this in the wrong place. Sorry!


In the process of restoring a Raleigh 3 speed bicycle I ran into an issue mounting the rear caliper I don't know how to correct. First of all I know nothing about this particular model bike.

The bike didn't and still does not have the original caliper brakes. I purchased a set of caliper brakes and levers from a Rudge Sports of unknown origin that are in exceptional condition. Someone either did an exceptional job cleaning them up or they never got used. Having said that, I think I may have an issue with the rear caliper mounting correctly. The cross tube on my Raleigh Sports has a round boss mount for the original caliper. As you can see in the picture, the rear caliper has a radius that has to mate with the horizontal tube. All of the pictures I've looked at for Raleigh 3 speed brake calipers they look the same to me. With trying to mount the caliper as is, the bolts is short about 1/4" allowing the nut to make up on the threads. There are 2 issues. The mating parts on the caliper and the frame don't match and the bolt is not long enough.

Does anyone know enough about these type of situations to know what course to take?


----------



## ducnut (Feb 19, 2012)

Your pics are a bit confusing. 

In the first photo, you've got a long bolt (which would be the front mounting bolt) stuck through the rear caliper.

In the second photo, it appears to be the same caliper with the correct rear bolt stuck through it.

The first issue is the spring holder is incorrect and, as you know, is for mounting around a brake bridge.

The second issue is I'd like to see a shot of the front of the caliper, as it appears those are from way earlier (50's) than your frame. 

I'd, also, like to see a picture of the seattube/toptube/seatstay cluster. I'm wondering if that's a late-70's to early 80's frame (I'm thinking it is). What's the VIN #?


----------



## silvercreek (Feb 19, 2012)

ducnut said:


> Your pics are a bit confusing.
> 
> In the first photo, you've got a long bolt (which would be the front mounting bolt) stuck through the rear caliper.
> 
> ...




You are correct in that the 2 bolts are not the same. I only took that picture to show the spring holder. I corrected the pictures by posting the correct one. Sorry for causing the confussion. The last picture is of the complete set of brake calipers as I bought them and are from a Rudge Sports.

I do recognize that the spring holder is not the correct one for my particular brake bridge. I had considered removing the round boss on the brake bridge and clamp the caliper on as it's designed to but I had rather look for a correct part first. The front brake caliper mounts ok.

The frame in the picture is a 1976 Raleigh Sports. As you mentioned, I also suspected the brake calipers are from a much earlier bike. The serial number is NH6300129.


----------



## ducnut (Feb 20, 2012)

The pics help. Now, the first picture clearly shows the soldered cable end.

My concern was that the frame was actually even later than the "thought to be '76". I can't remember the exact year that production moved to Taiwan, but, the Taiwanese frames have way different seatstays. I have a "hole" between owning stuff up to '72 and then stuff from '80 and later. They definitely changed the brake bridge, somewhere along the line.

Those calipers have soldered-on ends. Again, I'm not sure of the exact year, but, those are before '60. Keep those brakes intact, as they are in excellent condition and, I'd think, quite rare for the condition.

Unfortunately, all my spares are of the round brake bridge type. You're on the hunt, again. At least this time you'll have a better idea of what you're looking for.


----------



## silvercreek (Feb 20, 2012)

ducnut said:


> The pics help. Now, the first picture clearly shows the soldered cable end.
> 
> My concern was that the frame was actually even later than the "thought to be '76". I can't remember the exact year that production moved to Taiwan, but, the Taiwanese frames have way different seatstays. I have a "hole" between owning stuff up to '72 and then stuff from '80 and later. They definitely changed the brake bridge, somewhere along the line.
> 
> ...




How difficult and how successful do you think I would be by just removing the round boss on the brake cross-over tube so that I could mount the rear brake caliper as it is? If I was able to do that, I could keep the vintage brake calipers all intact and original.


----------



## ducnut (Feb 20, 2012)

silvercreek said:


> How difficult and how successful do you think I would be by just removing the round boss on the brake cross-over tube so that I could mount the rear brake caliper as it is? If I was able to do that, I could keep the vintage brake calipers all intact and original.




Seems like an awful lot of risk to the frame, to use those brakes. Furthermore, the flat is part of a 1-piece tube that extends all the way through the brake bridge.

The correct calipers are readily available, on eBay.

The brakeset you bought is more suited to a museum piece, as the cables are irreplaceable and no longer available anywhere. It's really too nice a set to use. JMHO.


----------



## silvercreek (Feb 20, 2012)

ducnut said:


> Seems like an awful lot of risk to the frame, to use those brakes. Furthermore, the flat is part of a 1-piece tube that extends all the way through the brake bridge.
> 
> The correct calipers are readily available, on eBay.
> 
> The brakeset you bought is more suited to a museum piece, as the cables are irreplaceable and no longer available anywhere. It's really too nice a set to use. JMHO.




I understand what you mean and understand. Yes I do realize the round flat part has a tube attached to it. I had plan on fixing this Raleigh fairly nice with a new paint job and nice parts as possible. But I don't want to do that at the expense of modifying the brakes. I was thinking about just changing the rear hub to a Sturmey-Archer drum brake and not even using a rear caliper type brake. I guess that would work. I don't know that I've seen a coaster brake used with a front caliper brake setup. I guess with a rear drum brake I shouldn't need a front caliper brake at all huh?


----------

